# August 2021 Bike Holiday, 600 km through 5 countries



## rubenalexander (Jun 26, 2011)

Just like Bilbo Baggins wrote in his poem in the Hobbit, I’ve always liked the idea that there’s just one road. A road that’s like a river with many branches, connecting the whole world to your front door. If you step outside one day, you might find that it can take you somewhere far away instead of to work or to the supermarket. So this summer, I decided to let it do that. I booked a few places to sleep, and a few weeks ago, set out with a bit more of a plan than Bilbo did one spring morning long ago. All I had to do was get on my bike and start pedaling.

p.s. Some of you may remember me as the Dutch guy who lived in (and posted a lot of pictures of) Liège, Belgium before briefly living in Berlin. I have moved back to the Netherlands since I last posted here, and now live in Hilversum.

In that time, a friend of mine and I have also been building a photo site of our own: www.worldpeoplesplaces.com. It's still a work in progress, but is intended to be a combination of a travel-photo blog and encyclopedia of places, and is open to anyone to post their stories and pictures.

*DAY 1 - 2021-08-18

1. Oude Loswal, Hilversum *
Ready to go!









*2. Cronebos*
In the woods just outside Hilversum, now in the Province of Utrecht (Hilversum is in North Holland)









*3. Kloosterlaan, Lage Vuursche*
The village of Lage Vuursche, which is near the lowest point between two ranges of low hills: _het Gooi_ (behind me) and de _Utrechtse Heuvelrug. _Both are known in the Netherlands as posh places to live (which is true, even though they're not only posh)









*4. Vuursche Steeg, Lage Vuursche*









*5. Dolderseweg, Den Dolder*
Underpass under the railway from Utrecht to Amersfoort near Den Dolder









*6. Slotlaan, Zeist*
When I was growing up, there were basically four types of takeaway in the Netherland: French fries (and other deep-fried snacks), pizza, kebab and “Chinese”. This is the “Indo Chinese” takeaway on the corner of the street in Zeist in lived in from when I was almost 14 to when I was 20









*7. Slotlaan, Zeist*









*8. Slotlaan, Zeist*
Indo Chinese restaurants “Asia”. For some reason, Chinese restaurants quickly became a theme of this trip









*9. Slotlaan, Zeist*
I don’t know why I was taking pictures of crappy old buildings when Slotlaan is actually quite an impressive avenue. The building on the left is Zeist town hall









*10. Slotlaan*









*11. Slotlaan, Zeist*
Slot Zeist









*12. Driebergseweg, Zeist*









*13. Hoofdstraat, Driebergen*
An art-deco building in Driebergen









*14. Hoofdstraat, Driebergen*









*15. Hoofdstraat, Driebergen*









*16. Hoofdstraat, Driebergen*









*17. Rijksstraatweg*
Past Doorn, on the road to Leersum









*18. Rijksstraatweg, Leersum*
Having cycled almost 40 kilometers from Hilversum, I thought everything was starting to look slightly different from the heavily suburbanized west of the Netherlands









*19. Rijksstraatweg, Leersum*
I can’t point out exactly what it is that makes it different, but it might be that things look a tiny bit more improvised









*20. Rijksstraatweg, Leersum*









*21. Rijksstraatweg, Leersum*
Indo-Chinese restaurant “The Great Wall”


----------



## rubenalexander (Jun 26, 2011)

*22. Rijksstraatweg*
You haven’t been able to see much of it up to now, but we’re still crossing the Utrechtse Heuvelrug, a ridge of low hills that were created in the ice age. To the Dutch eye, it is actually hilly here









*23. Koningin Wilhelminaweg, Amerongen*









*24. Koningin Wilhelminaweg, Amerongen*
In my experience, houses with porches like this are more typical of the east of the country than the west









*25. Rijksstraatweg*
Landscape between Amerongen to Elst









*26. Rijksstraatweg*









*27. Elsterstraatweg*









*28. Rijksstraatweg, Elst*









*29. Rijksstraatweg, Elst*









*30. Rijksstraatweg, Elst*
Another Indo Chinese restaurant









*31. Rijksstraatweg*
View from the Utrechtse Heuvelrug towards the plains around the Nederrijn (Lower Rhine) river









*32. Rijksstraatweg*









*33. Utrechtsestraatweg*
The name of this petrol station roughly translates as “Fill Up & Tear Off”









*34. Utrechtsestraatweg*
The last peaks of the Utrechtse Heuvelrug









*35. Utrechtsestraatweg*
You can’t deny that there are at least a few moderate hills here









*36. Utrechtsestraatweg, Rhenen*









*37. Utrechtsestraatweg, Rhenen*
The floodplains of the Nederrijn again









*38. Utrechtsestraatweg, Rhenen*
The Cunerakerk, which was named after Saint Cunera, who was originally a princess from the Orkney Islands. How she ended up in Rhenen seems to be a long and complicated story. But legend has it that she quickly became popular for her kindness and care for the poor, which gained her the trust of the king of the Rhine, who lived in Rhenen. She subsequently became a martyr when the queen strangled her out of jealousy. This story turned Rhenen into a place of pilgrimage in the middle ages, and this church was built to receive the pilgrims in the fifteenth century. It has since been destroyed and rebuilt a numerous times










*39. Frederic van de Paltshof, Rhenen*
The rest of Rhenen seems to have a history of being destroyed and rebuilt as well. It’s famous for being the place where the Dutch army capitulated to the Germans after the Battle of the Grebbeberg in 1940. Reconstruction already started during the war, but the town was damaged again during the liberation of the Netherlands in 1944 and 1945. This time, the railway bridge was destroyed, transforming Rhenen into the end-of-the-line town it is today









*40. Rijnbrug, Rhenen*
Rhenen seen from the bridge across the Nederrijn, which marks the border between the provinces of Utrecht and Gelderland at this point









*41. Rijnbrug, Rhenen*
You can’t deny that Rhenen is on a hill









*42. Rijnbrug, Rhenen*
I actually cycled back up the other side of the bridge to make this picture so I could prove it to you


----------



## rubenalexander (Jun 26, 2011)

*43. Marsdijk, Kesteren*
Continuing eastwards along the dike on the southern bank of the Nederrijn









*44. Marsdijk, Kesteren*









*45. Marsdijk, Kesteren*









*46. Marsdijk, Kesteren*









*47. Marsdijk, Kesteren*









*44. Marsdijk, Kesteren*
Looking away from the river into the region called de Betuwe, which is famous for its orchards (which I’m not showing you any of)









*49. Rijnbanddijk, Opheusden*









*50. Dodewaardsestraat, Opheusden*









*51. Waalbanddijk, Dodewaard*
Though it is about 60 km “wide”, de Betuwe is only about 4 km from north to south at this point, ...









*52. Waalbanddijk, Dodewaard*
... and it didn’t take me long to reach the Waal river (another branch of the Rhine), which is the southern border of the region









*53. Waalbanddijk, Dodewaard*
I followed the Waal…









*54. Waaldijk*
… past the motorway bridge near Ewijk…









*55. Waaldijk, Slijk-Ewijk*
… and past this white church









*56. Waaldijk*
… until the city of Nijmegen appeared on the horizon









*57. Oosterhoutsedijk, Nijmegen*









*58. Snelbinder, Nijmegen*
Crossing the Waal in Nijmegen (you can’t deny that there are some hills here as well)









*59. Snelbinder, Nijmegen*
Though I’ve never been there longer than 3 hours, Nijmegen (population: 170,000) always struck me as one of the best cities in the Netherlands. It’s a bustling student town that doesn’t feel smaller than Utrecht, despite being only half the size









*60. Snelbinder, Nijmegen*
One the country’s two oldest towns, much of Nijmegen’s centre was rebuilt after it was bombed in WW2. As a result, it sometimes has a bit of a strange cityscape









*61. Stationsplein, Nijmegen*
Nijmegen station, which was built in the typical post-WW2 style









I didn't come here to take a train home. So stay tuned to find out where I did go.


----------



## rubenalexander (Jun 26, 2011)

*62. Molentraat, Nijmegen*









*63. Molentraat, Nijmegen* 









*64. Broerstraat, Nijmegen*
The Grote Markt, or main square









*65. Broerstraat, Nijmegen*
Looking back down the shopping street, much of which was rebuilt after WW2









*66. Grotestraat, Nijmegen*
And looking forward towards a street down the hill to the Waal









*67. Burchtstraat, Nijmegen* 









*68. Burchtstraat, Nijmegen*
One of the things I like about Nijmegen is that, unlike more popular cities in the west of the country, there still seems to be some space for spontaneous creativity here









*69. Berg en Dalseweg, Nijmegen*
Leaving Nijmegen









*70. Berg en Dalseweg, Berg en Dal* 









*71. Oude Kleefsebaan*
From the centre of Nijmegen…









*72. Oude Kleefsebaan*
… it’s uphill (this time you really can’t deny it)…









*73. Oude Kleefsebaan*
…until you reach an undulating plateau, which is where Germany starts. This road is in the Netherlands, but everything to the left of it (including the petrol station) is in Germany









*74. Oude Kleefsebaan*
The road on the left goes into Germany, while the one on the right heads back into the Netherlands









*75. Hauptstrasse, Wyler*
Even though it wasn’t far (at this point approximately 90 kilometers) from home, being in another country felt special, especially after a year and a half of COVID, in which everything suddenly became local again









*76. Hauptstrasse, Wyler*
Because of the Schengen agreement, the customs buildings sit abandoned by the road









*77. Hauptstrasse, Wyler*
The ones on the either side of the road are being used as storage space by farmers









*78. Nimweger Strasse* 









*78. Nimweger Strasse, Kranenburg* 









*80. Grosse Strasse, Kranenburg* 









*81. Wanderstrasse, Kranenburg* 









*82. Klever Strasse, Kranenburg* 









*83. Klever Strasse* 









*84. Wasserburgallee, Kleve*
Almost at my hotel in Rindern, 105 km from home









*85. Opschlag, Kleve*
I ended the day with an excellent meal at a Vietnamese restaurant called ‘Momi’ in the centre of Kleve (I took this picture while I was waiting for my meal on the terrace)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice thread; great photos


----------



## rubenalexander (Jun 26, 2011)

*DAY 2 - 2021-08-19* 

Thanks Christos  

*86. Wasserburg Rindern, Kleve*
I had a good night’s sleep at Wasserburg Rindern, which apart from a hotel, is a school for adult education belonging to the Roman Catholic Diocese of Münster. The site has a history that goes back to Roman times which I'm not going to repeat here. I thought the staff were friendly and the rooms comfortable









*87. Joseph-Beuys-Allee, Kleve*
I hadn’t noticed this stately avenue when I arrived the previous evening









*88. Joseph-Beuys-Allee, Kleve*
It is crossed by the _Draisinebahn_ to Kranenburg and Groesbeek, just over the border in the Netherlands (a draisine is a kind of railway vehicle that is operated by hand)









*89. Tiergartenstrasse, Kleve*
The avenue on the last pictures leads to ‘Museum Kurhaus Kleve’, an art museum housed in a former spa called ‘Bad Cleve’









*90. Tiergartenstrasse, Kleve*
The road into Kleve, a town that was once important enough to have a name in 5 other languages. It gave one of them to Anne of Cleves, who was briefly the Queen of England as the fourth wife of Henry VIII. Of the other names, I think the Dutch ‘Kleef’ is probably the only one anyone still uses today









*91. Tiergartenstrasse, Kleve* 









*92. Klever Ring, Kleve*
Schwanenburg castle seen from the ring road (which I took to go to a Kaufland supermarket to buy breakfast)









*93. Flutstrasse, Kleve*
A Chinese restaurant on the industrial estate Kaufland is on









*94. Minoritenstrasse, Kleve*
I had been to Kleve before, but that time, I only showed you the pretty bit. As a whole, the centre of Kleve is not very pretty, and much of it seems to be in use as a car park. There’s not much to remind you that this is actually a town with 2,000 years of history. This is not surprising though, as 90% of Kleve was “severely damaged” during WWII (General Brian Horrocks, who gave the order for the bombing of Kleve, said he had “an awful lot of nightmares, but always Cleves”). Sadly, this is so normal in Germany (and especially this part of Germany) that it’s more worth telling you when a town _wasn’t_ destroyed in WWII









*95. Minoritenstrasse, Kleve*
Nonetheless, having lived in Germany for a while, I have come to appreciate the way it was rebuilt and the country it became. It’s really not a bad place once you look past the functional architecture. The atmosphere in Kleve seemed friendly and the people who live there seem to like it. And they have at least one good Vietnamese restaurant









*96. Minoritenstrasse, Kleve*
Somehow, the lack of beauty also makes you really appreciate the little bits of beauty you do find









*97. Kavarinerstrasse, Kleve*
The beginning of Kleve’s high street









*98. Kavarinerstrasse, Kleve*
The path up to Schwanenburg Castle, where I went on my previous visit









*99. Kavarinerstrasse, Kleve* 









*100. Lohstätte, Kleve*
As you can see, they didn’t really do their best to recreate Schwanenburg castle's historical setting









*101. Wasserstrasse, Kleve*
Though the view gets better as you approach the castle, …









*102. Königsgarten, Kleve*
… or look at it from the other side









*103. Wasserstrasse, Kleve*
I can’t find any information on what the connection is between Kleve and Worcester is, but there’s also a panel here with historical facts about the two cities









*104. Klever Ring, Kleve*
Leaving Kleve by a bit of a detour, you can just see the castle in the distance (Kleve’s skyline is more impressive in reality)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome! And great, very nice photo updates


----------



## rubenalexander (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks again Christos

*105. Gocher Landstrasse*
I headed south from Kleve, on a road through slightly hilly country









*106. Klever Strasse*









*107. Feldstrasse, Goch*
Riding into Goch (population: 34,000)









*108. Feldstrasse, Goch*









*109. Feldstrasse, Goch*









*110. Feldstrasse, Goch*









*111. Balfourweg, Goch*
The _Steintor_ – one of a few historic buildings in the centre of Goch









*112. Markt, Goch*
The main square – both the architecture and the parked cars are starting to remind me of Flanders









*113. Markt, Goch*









*114. Marienwasserstrasse, Goch*
Many of the older houses in this region look similar to those in the southern Netherlands and northern Belgium (the Dutch border is just 5 km from Goch)









*115. Weezer Strasse, Goch*
This was also not the first time I had been in Goch










*116. Weezer Strasse, Goch*
I had also cycled down this tree-lined street (Weezer Strasse) late at night on ridiculously long bike ride in August 2010









*117. Weezer Strasse, Goch*
I thought it would take me in the direction of Weeze, but it turned out to be a dead end (I then proceeded to pass by the same places a few times before finding the actual road to Weeze)
*









118. Weezer Strasse, Goch*
This time I got to the same place before I realised I’d again made the mistake of thinking Weezer Strasse would go to Weeze. But now I had Google maps and the opportunity to ask someone, and it wasn’t difficult









*119. Südstrasse, Goch*
Down this very Belgian looking street, …









*120. Südstrasse, Goch*
… across the railway, …









*121. Südstrasse, Goch*









*122. Gocher Strasse*
… and it wasn’t long before I was on the road again, now through a flatter landscape with a lot of agriculture









*123. Gocher Strasse*









*124. Gocher Strasse*
The river Niers and the town of Weeze (which is most famous for Weeze Airport), which I didn’t visit despite my search for the road to it









Find out which (really nice) little town I _did_ visit next time.


----------



## rubenalexander (Jun 26, 2011)

*125. Amsterdamer Strasse, Kevelaer*
The reason I decided on this route in the first place was the next town, Kevelaer. I remembered it as a very nice little town from my 2010 late-night bike ride, and wanted to see if my memory was correct









*126. Amsterdamer Strasse, Kevelaer*
It’s worth mentioning now that (unlike Kleve and Goch) Kevelaer seems to have survived WWII mostly intact









*127. Kappellenplaz, Kevelaer*
Kevelaer is centered on Kapellenplatz









*128. Kappellenplaz, Kevelaer*
These pictures (and the weather) don’t do it much justice, because it has to be one of the nicest small-town squares I’ve seen anywhere









*129. Kappellenplaz, Kevelaer*









*130. Kappellenplaz, Kevelaer*









*131. Kappellenplaz, Kevelaer*
The chapel (‘Kapel’) in the middle of the square has been a place of pilgrimage since the middle ages. It was an especially important place for Catholics from the protestant Netherlands in the time that there was no religious freedom there









*132. Kappellenplaz, Kevelaer*









*133. Kappellenplaz, Kevelaer*









*134. Kappellenplaz, Kevelaer*









*135. Kappellenplaz, Kevelaer*
The _Marienbasilika_









*136. Kappellenplaz, Kevelaer*









*137. Kappellenplaz, Kevelaer*









*138. Kappellenplaz, Kevelaer*









*139. Kappellenplaz, Kevelaer*









*140. Marktplatz, Kevelaer*
The old _Rathau_s (city hall)









*141. Marktstrasse, Kevelaer*
_Haus Stassen_









*142. Am Bahnhof*
A signal box with a shop in it









*143. Am Bahnhof*









*144. Antoniusstrasse, Kevelaer*


----------



## rubenalexander (Jun 26, 2011)

*145. Velder Dyck*
Countryside south of Kevelaer. I was heading for Geldern, which is noteable for having given it’s name to the Duchy of Gelre – and thus the current Dutch province of Gelderland









*146. Kevelaer Strasse*
But the road was closed so, I headed straight for Straelen (which I hadn’t planned on visiting)









*147. Kevelaer Strasse* 









*148. Kevelaer Strasse* 









*149. Gelderner Strasse, Straelen*
Straelen (who’s 16,000 inhabitants seemed to be mostly over 65) turned out to be quite a nice little town as well, and I can’t find any mention of it having been destroyed in WWII either. It was probably a better choice than Geldern, 85% of which was









*150. Markt, Straelen*
(where there actually was a market at the time)









*151. Markt, Straelen* 









*152. Mühlenstrasse, Straelen* 









*153. Westwall, Straelen*
Straelen reminded me of Belgium a lot









*154. Westwall, Straelen* 









*155. Westwall, Straelen*
The architecture may be similar across the border in the Netherlands (where I was heading), … 









*156. Venloer Strasse, Straelen*
…but combined with the general layout of things, Straelen could almost have been in the middle of Belgium









*157. Venloer Strasse, Straelen*
Except for the occasional German-looking villa









*158. Dammerbrucher Strasse* 









*159. Dammerbrucher Strasse* 









*160. Dammerbrucher Strasse*
The now abandoned customs buildings









*161. Dammerbrucher Strasse*
Since I moved back to the Netherlands, I have come to appreciate how colourful everything is compared to in the countries that surround it. I noticed this right away when I crossed the border, and not just because the weather was getting better (which it was)









*162. Weselseweg*
Though I have to add that this is the only place I’ve been where the bike path gets a bit less good on the Dutch side of the border









to be continued...


----------



## rubenalexander (Jun 26, 2011)

*163. Straelseweg, Venlo*
A very catholic building on the outskirts of Venlo









*164. Straelseweg, Venlo*
As you can see, many of the houses here look similar to those just over the border in Germany (just compare this to photo 29)









*165. Straelseweg, Venlo*
Venlo (population: 68,000) is the third largest city in the Limburg, a province which most Dutch people consider the “least Dutch” part of the Netherlands. And indeed, having cycled 170 km to get here, it was still like I was abroad









*166. Straelseweg, Venlo*
Art-nouveau houses









*167. Straelseweg, Venlo* 









*168. Sint Martinusstraat, Venlo* 









*169. Sint Martinusstraat, Venlo*
But Venlo _is_ in the Netherlands, and you can see it by the excellent public space. Having lived in both neighbouring countries, I have also really come to appreciate this (though it is not bad in Germany either, the Netherlands has by far the most people-friendly cities)









*170. Grote Kerkstraat, Venlo*
You have to consider that Venlo was also bombed in WWII (though probably not as badly as Kleve) and that it’s not a city with a particularly good reputation in the Netherlands









*171. Grote Kerkstraat, Venlo*
But it still looks this nice









*172. Peperstraat, Venlo*
The town hall









*173. Maaskade, Venlo*
The Maas river









*174. Maaskade, Venlo*
In recent years, it has become fashionable in the Netherlands to build new buildings in a semi-tradional style. I really like this, and think it’s a great improvement on what they were building when I left the country in 2008









*175. Maaskade, Venlo*
Unlike the similar redevelopments by the same architect (Jo Coenen) in Maastricht, I think the slightly older parts of Venlo's new riverfront are quite nice. I think this has more to do with the way each project blends with the rest of the city than with the architecture itself









*176. Venloseweg, Tegelen*
Venlo is one of the few post-industrial agglomerations in the Netherlands, and the road to Tegelen is lined with worker’s houses









*177. Venloseweg, Tegelen* 









*178. Grotestraat, Tegelen* 









*179. Grotestraat, Tegelen*
I had to cross the street to make a picture of this interesting art-deco building built for ‘Hekkens Iron Foundries’









*180. Grotestraat, Tegelen* 









*181. Roermondseweg, Tegelen*
Like in other post-industrial areas, there’s also some urban decay here (this is very rare in the Netherlands)









*182. Rijksweg Zuid, Belfeld*
Leaving Belfeld, a place I have posted pictures of before









*183. Rijksweg Zuid, Belfeld*
The Meuse









*184. Rijksweg, Reuver* 









*185. Rijksweg*


----------



## rubenalexander (Jun 26, 2011)

*186. Rijksweg Noord, Swalmen*
Swalmen is another place I have posted pictures of before









*187. Rijksweg Zuid, Swalmen* 









*188. Venloseweg, Roermond*
Crossing the railway from Amsterdam to Maastricht









*189. Godsweerdersingel*
Roermond is also a pretty nice town









*190. Veldstraat, Roermond*
I would also say it’s one of the most Belgian-looking of Dutch towns









*191. Veldstraat, Roermond* 









*192. Markt, Roermond* 









*193. Markt, Roermond*
The Cathedral of Saint Christopher (one of two large churches in the centre of Roermond









*194. Roerkade, Roermond*
Roermond means ‘Roer Mouth’, and the Roer river (Rur in German, not to be confused with the Ruhr) flows into the Meuse in Roermond









*195. Roerkade, Roermond* 









*196. Maastrichterweg, Roermond*
Roundabouts are starting to be a theme on this trip as well









*197. Maastrichterweg, Roermond*
The first Chinese restaurant I took a picture of since Kleve (and the sixth on this trip)









*198. Rijksweg*
It wasn’t the reason I made this picture, but I can now show you that they put the names of places in both Dutch and the local dialect of _Limburgs_ on signs









*199. Rijksweg*
The actual reason I made the last picture is the same as why I made this one: I like making pictures like this









*200. Rijksweg*
You know you’re getting close to Belgium when you start to see road-side brothels









*201. Rijksweg* 









*202. Rijksweg* 









*203. Rijksweg*
Another roadside brothel, this one named after Amsterdam’s famous red-light district









*204. Kloosterstraat, Maasbracht* 









*205. Hoofdstraat, Maasbracht*
A roundabout _and_ a Chinese restaurant in Maasbracht









*206. Hoofdstraat, Maasbracht* 









*207. Schuttersweg, Stevensweert*
Crossing a branch of the Meuse shortly before arriving at my airbnb in Stevensweert, which I will show you in my next post, when my trip took me into Belgium


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks! nice photos, nice architecture. I especially like Kevelaer


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again and well done


----------



## rubenalexander (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks Romashka and thanks again Christos

*DAY 3 - 2021-08-20

208. Logies de Klaproos, Stevensweert*









*209. Logies de Klaproos, Stevensweert*
After a good night's sleep and breakfast, it was time to set off once more









*210. Eiland, Stevensweert*
Logies de Klaproos is situated in an old farmhouse









*211. Eiland, Stevensweert*
A little chapel next door









*212. Maasdijk, Stevensweert*
Stevensweert is a surrounded by a ring of fortifications that were built by the Spanish in the 15th century









*213. Maasdijk, Stevensweert*









*214. Maasdijk, Stevensweert*









*215. Maasdijk, Stevensweert* 









*216. Maasdijk, Stevensweert* 









*217. Maasdijk, Stevensweert*
The village is situated on an island between two branches of the Meuse: _de Oude Maas_ (Old Meuse), which you saw on the last photo in the last post, and _de Grensmaas_ (Border Meuse), which you see here with Belgium on the other side









*218. Jan van Steffeswertplein, Stevensweert* 









*219. Jan van Steffeswertplein, Stevensweert* 









*220. Jan van Steffeswertplein, Stevensweert* 









*221. Jan van Steffeswertplein, Stevensweert* 









*222. Maaspoort, Stevensweert* 









*223. Maasdijk, Stevensweert*
This cannons were obviously not put there by the Spanish, which means they're probably used to keep the Belgians at a distance









*224. Sint Annadijk* 









*225. Sint Annadijk* 









*226. Sint Annastraat, Laak* 









*227. Daalderweg, Ohé*
Het Geudje Castle, which was built the 16th century in the style typical of the region around Liège, Maastricht and Aachen ('Style Mosan')









*228. Daalderweg, Ohé*


----------



## rubenalexander (Jun 26, 2011)

*229. Daalderweg, Ohé*









*230. Ohé*









*231. Prior Gielenstraat*
De Oude Maas









*232. Prior Gielenstraat*
De Oude Maas









*233. Maasheuvel, Roosteren*
I would say that this is the ordinary version of Style Mosan architecture









*234. Maaseikerweg*
One last (abandoned) roadside brothel before we cross into Belgium (where there are more of them, even though I didn't see any on this trip)









*235. Maaseikerweg*
Oh sorry I forgot, Belgium doesn't exist (at least, there's nothing that tells you it does here). So welcome to Flanders. In case you didn't know, Flanders is the area between the Netherlands and Wallonia where they speak a kind of Dutch called Flemish. This is also the border between two provinces of the same name (Limburg), where they speak similar dialects (_Limburgs_). Strangely, neither province has anything to do with the original Duchy of Limburg, which lay just south of the borders of the current provinces, in what is now the French-speaking part of Belgium (Wallonia).









*236. Maaseikerweg*
Number 122 of the 365 border markers that were placed since Belgium gained its independence from the Netherlands in 1830









*237. Pater Sangersbrug*
The Grensmaas, which is the main course of the river, but is unnavigable (ships use the Juliana Canal a few kilometers to the east instead)









*238. Pater Sangersbrug*
Looking south, the direction I was heading in (I didn't visit Maaseik, but I have shown you this little town before)









*239. Heppeneert*









*240. Near Langstraat, Elen*
I passed this same quarry in 2006, when it didn't look quite the same









*241. Kempenstraat, Rotem*
I was pleased to find out that there is a country called Belgium after all. This flag is a memorial to bunker A 23, which doesn't seem to have been very effective at stopping the German invasion in May 1940. I'm not obsessed by WWII or something, it's just that you're reminded of it really often when travelling through Europe (or reading about the places you visit). It makes me grateful to live in a time when I can freely cross these borders as often as I like









*242. Molenveld, Meeswijk*
The ferry from Meeswijk to Berg aan de Maas (NL), was being repaired following the devastating floods that affected this wider region in July. I was surprised (but happy) that I hadn't seen any signs of them yet









*243. Mazenhoven*









*244. Zuid-Willemsvaart*
Zuid-Willemsvaart, a canal that runs parallel to the Meuse on the Belgian side









*245. Zuid-Willemsvaart*









*246. Zuid-Willemsvaart*









*274. Zuid-Willemsvaart









248. Hochter Sluis, Neerharen









249. Maaseikersteenweg, Lanaken*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## rubenalexander (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks again Christos Now to continue again.

*250. Bosscherweg, Maastricht*
Crossing back into the Netherlands for the last time









*251. Bosscherweg, Maastricht*









*252. Bosscherweg, Maastricht*
Zuid-Willemsvaart









*253. Bosscherweg, Maastricht*
A lock linking Zuid-Willemsvaart to the Meuse









*254. Bosscherweg, Maastricht*
The southern end of Zuid-Willemsvaart









*255. Bosscherweg, Maastricht*
Maastricht is a very tidy city, even by Dutch standards, but it still has some nice forgotten corners









*256. Bosscherweg, Maastricht*









*257. Bosscherweg, Maastricht*









*258. Jaagpad Oost, Maastricht*
Lock 19, south of which I’d say Zuid-Willemsvaart is unnavigable nowadays









*259. Jaagpad West, Maastricht*









*260. Jaagpad West, Maastricht*









*261. Jaagpad West, Maastricht*









*262. Boschstraat, Maastricht*
Maastricht (population: 120,000) , the capital of Dutch Limburg and the oldest city in the Netherlands together with Nijmegen, is a very beautiful city despite what I said about it before on SSC (which you probably don’t remember)









*263. Markt, Maastricht*
I still don’t like the new buildings by the river though, one of which is visible here behind the city hall. Apart from that, Maastricht’s _Markt_ (where there was actually a market at the time) has to be one of the most impressive squares in the Netherlands









*264. Grote Gracht, Maastricht*









*265. Vrijthof, Maastricht*
In Vrijthof, Maastricht has another of the country’s finest squares









*266. Vrijthof, Maastricht*
Maastricht draws a lot of visitors from both Belgium and Germany and the rest of the Netherlands, and is pretty busy at times









*267. Begijnenstraat, Maastricht*
The Jeker river









*268. Maasboulevard, Maastricht*
Leaving Maastricht at the foot of Sint-Pietersberg (Mount Saint-Pieter), which is really a mountain by Dutch standards









*269. Maasboulevard, Maastricht*
Leaving Maastricht, and leaving the Netherlands for the last time on this trip


----------



## rubenalexander (Jun 26, 2011)

*270. Rue Collinet, Petit Lanaye*
Now in the French part of Belgium, cycling a road I had been down many times before









*271. Rue Collinet, Petit Lanaye*









*272. Rue Collinet, Petit Lanaye*









*273. Rue Collinet, Petit Lanaye*









*274. Écluse de Lanaye*
The lock connecting the Canal of Maastricht to the Albert Canal









*275. Écluse de Lanaye*
Looking back towards Maastricht









*276. Quai de Caster, Lanaye*
Looking east towards the southernmost part of the Netherlands









*277. Quai de Caster, Lanaye*
Ecluse de Lanaye and Mount Saint Peter, which is cut in half by the Albert Canal









*278. Quai de Halage, Lanaye*
Heading south









*279. Rue Naesens de Loncin, Visé*









*280. Quai de Halage, Haccourt*
Village fête









*281. Ravel 1, Oupeye*
The Cockerill (now ArcelorMittal) steel mill in Chertal









*282. Ravel 1, Oupeye*
Liège's urban area starts at Pont de Wandre in Herstal









*283. Quai de Wallonie, Liège*









*284. Quai de Wallonie, Liège*
Ile-Monsin and its lighthouse









*285. Quai de Wallonie, Liège*
Things are starting to change in Liège, but at the moment that mostly means that a lot of stuff is being demolished









*286. Quai de Wallonie, Liège*
A residential neighbourhood will soon arise here, at the terminus of Liège's new tram line









*287. Quai de Wallonie, Liège*
The neighbourhood of Droixhe









*288. Quai Godefroid Kurth, Liège*
Arriving in the city of Liège, where I spent 8 years of my life, for the first time since November 2018









*289. Quai Godefroid Kurth, Liège*









*290. Quai Sainte-Barbe, Liege*









*291. Quai des Tanneurs, Liège*
The Cité Administrative (municipal administration) is being renovated (and not demolished, as I'm sure a lot of Liègeois would prefer)









*292. Quai des Tanneurs, Liège*









*293. Quai Edouard Van Beneden, Liège*
The Meuse a few hundred metres from where I used to live


----------



## rubenalexander (Jun 26, 2011)

*294. Quai de Rome, Liège*
It didn't take long for me to be reminded of the things that annoyed me when I lived in Liège









*295. Quai de Rome, Liège*
Why is the little space left for people who aren't in cars always like an obstacle course?









*296. Rue de Namur, Liège*
Why are there always road works? And why do they always block the pavement?









*297. Rue des Clarisses, Liège, 2017-10-06*
This annoyance might have had something to do with memories of my last months in Liège, when I was out of work and when my landlord did this to the house I lived in









*298. Boulevard Gustave Kleyer, Liège*
But it didn't take long (after I'd found out that the route I used to take up this hill was blocked) that I was reminded of one of the many reasons that Liège is a unique city









*299. Boulevard Gustave Kleyer, Liège*









*300. Rue de la Haye, Liège*
The typical Liège back garden of the airbnb I stayed in, which was in the house of some friendly locals









*301. Rue Saint-Laurent, Liège*
I didn't spend long there though, for it was time to revisit the city









*302. Rue Saint-Laurent, Liège*









*303. Publémont, Liège*









*304. Rue du Mont Saint-Martin, Liège*
Saint-Martin's basilica









*305. Degrés des Tisserands, Liège*
A friend of mine used to live in the house on the corner









*306. Degrés des Tisserands, Liège*
Liège is very old and authentic









*307. Rue du Mont Saint-Martin, Liège*









*308. Rue du Mont Saint-Martin, Liège*









*309. Rue du Mont Saint-Martin, Liège*









*310. Rue Sainte-Croix, Liège*
The neighbourhood of Pierreuse









*311. Rue de Bruxelles, Liège*
The former palace of the prince-bishop, who ruled quite a large area for 800 years until the French revolution









*312. Rue Pierreuse, Liège*









*313. Rue Hors-Château, Liège*
The architecture in the old parts of Liège is similar to that in Maastricht









*314. Place Saint-Barthélemy, Liège*
The last photo I took before it got dark, after which I went to have a pizza and enjoyed the evening atmosphere of Liège, which on is pretty active on Fridays


----------

